# Flow bindings for all mountain?



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I recommend the NXT-AT or ATSE for an all mountain binding, with some park riding. If you leaning more towards free riding, then the NXT FR might be a better choice. I am pretty much an all mountain rider, and don't do a lot of park riding. The NXT AT has worked nicely for me this year.

SnoRidr


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Prepare for the flames that are coming for you asking about riding Flows....I ride Flow Flite 2's and love em, but I only have them because I got an insane deal from my local shop owner. If I was gonna drop cash I would go with their higher end models like the NXT-AT.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Bkeller said:


> Prepare for the flames that are coming for you asking about riding Flows....


Don't worry about the "flames" OP. You have asked a legitimate question that should be respected as much as any other honest post. Just my .02 

SnoRidr


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

FLOWS SUCK ASS!!! UNION FORCES ALL THE EFFIN WAY TO MRS. CLAUSE'S BEDROOM HOMIE!!!

In all seriousness... The NXT-AT/ATSE will suit you very well. I personally ride the NXT-FSE and am similar to your riding style with the exception of the park. I never step foot into parks, but I do hit natural features and work on ground tricks. Best bindings I've ever owned hands down. Not saying they are the best out there, just the best I've ridden in. :thumbsup:


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds like our riding styles are very similiar and I recently upgraded my Flow Amp 5's to M11's and and been very happy. No denying the NXT's are a great binding and if your willing to spend the cash, can't go wrong. If your not willing to go that expensive, don't overlook the M11's. I paid $149 for mine (2009).


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

coffeenirvana said:


> Sounds like our riding styles are very similiar and I recently upgraded my Flow Amp 5's to M11's and and been very happy. No denying the NXT's are a great binding and if your willing to spend the cash, can't go wrong. If your not willing to go that expensive, don't overlook the M11's. I paid $149 for mine (2009).


You can still find some last year deals on the NXT's. Might be hard finding a size though. I grabbed my 09 NXT AT's for $165 earlier this fall. Like I said though, quantity and sizes could be an issue. I picked up mine at sportsstop.com. Here is the linky.
2009 Flow NXT AT All-Mtn / Freestyle Snowboard Bindings

And no I do not have any correspondence with the company.
SnoRidr


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> You can still find some last year deals on the NXT's. Might be hard finding a size though. I grabbed my 09 NXT AT's for $165 earlier this fall. Like I said though, quantity and sizes could be an issue. I picked up mine at sportsstop.com. Here is the linky.
> 2009 Flow NXT AT All-Mtn / Freestyle Snowboard Bindings
> 
> And no I do not have any correspondence with the company.
> SnoRidr


damn right they have them in red xl. i bet those look kick ass.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=43654&PartnerID=635
hers what they look like.


----------



## MoNS (Dec 15, 2009)

was there a big difference between last years NXT AT and this years? I found last years one for pretty cheap.

Flow NXT AT Snowboard Bindings, Freestyle Binding w/ Reclining Highback, Black Color, 2009 model | Vertical urge


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Love my Flows*

I'd buy the NXT ATs that had the good price. I wouldn't quibble over a few dollars though. I've ridden nothing but Flow for the last 5 years and absolutely love them. I won't ride anything else...they spoil you. Trust me, I've put some outrageous impact on them...I don't ride that well but I can out-fall anyone.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> damn right they have them in red xl. i bet those look kick ass.
> Flow NXT AT-SE Bindings 2009/2010 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
> hers what they look like.


I picked up the red 2009 NXT AT's in a L. And yes, they are sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a pair of NXT's and used them for a fair amount of park work. I have a pair of Targa's as well that honestly do better in the park and ground tricks, but for pow cruising, the Flows are usually my choice.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

As long as you're deft (not daft), it's all good ;-)


----------

